# Hand spiked rail - the spikes are coming loose any suggestions?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a trestle that I hand spiked the rail. A lot of the spikes have come loose over the winter. Any suggestions on getting them to stay in place better? Maybe a little dab of gorilla glue?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thin CA will soak into the wood, and without having to pull the spike out... I don't know how well it will hold up outdoors though (it doesn't like moisture)


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Use longer spikes and then bend them over when they come out the other side of the tie.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Use steel spikes (not stainless steel) and let/make them rust. The only spikes that come out are usually stainless.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Eventually the steel is going to rust away to nothing. So I'd figure out a way to use what you have. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If the spikes do not go all the way through the tie, the pointed end can slowly be forced out, just as frost heave pushes on the end of a stake not below the frost line. 

SS won't rust but they work out easily. Steel will rust, and not come loose, but the heads will rust off like RJ says. Longer spikes may help. 

So far all the suggestions are right, but I think the only workable one is longer spikes. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimtyp,
I have to assume that you used stainless spikes, although steel will also lift under the right circumstances.
Clinching the longer spikes under the tie is the best solution but not always practical especially on a trestle 
where your laying ties over stringersl.

I don't think glue of any sort would be a practical solution but that is just opinion not experience speaking.

I will say that, I have had hand spiked aluminum rail on Redwood ties on the ground for over ten years and 
after I replaced all the stainless steel spikes with steel (the first year) I have had no problems of any great extent.
A few spikes will still lift but none have rusted away or show any indication of doing so. 

How long are steel spikes supposed to last? Probably depends a lot on your climate, and the size of the original spike.
What is ten years in 1:20 scale???? How often did the prototype replace ties and spikes???
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a urethane glue, like Gorilla Glue, only different brand, on my trestle, and it disintegrated into dust after just a couple of years. So, whatever you do, don't use any urethane gliues.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the pointed end of the spike in the tie is probably what is being forced up as Greg suggests, and you dont have room/clearence to bend the ends of the longer spikes over under the ties, what about using the longer spikes to go through the tie and nipping off what sticks out on the bottom? 
Haven't tried it, but just a thought since it eleminates the pointy end of the spike...


----------

